# What Makes You Proud To Be Australian?



## vampstorso (Apr 28, 2011)

Howdy all,


I'm certain this would've been done before, and I admit I didn't search to check; What's wrong with adding some fresh blood to the forum?
Plus, no doubt new people will reply or have new answers.

So back to the point:

Until recent years, I admit being patriotic was the least of my interests, but more recently I have a great sense of pride for this Country.

*So, What makes YOU proud to be Australian?*

Be it a law, an event, a person (celebrity or not), a place, a species, a persona, social interaction, *ANYTHING that makes you proud!*


*Please don't start whinging about laws/people etc you don't like, that's not the point of this thread at all.*


So I'll start things off;

Celebrity wise, Anthony Warlow makes me proud of Australia. I've seen him many times live, and he blows me away and receives a standing ovation each and every time.
His part in Dr Zhivago was even custom developed for him when the writer saw his performance many years ago; I really can't blame him for this choice!

YouTube - Anthony Warlow & Lucy Maunder sing 'Now' - Doctor Zhivago The Musical

YouTube - Dr Zhivago "On The Edge of Time"


Another (although no doubt controversial) person who makes me proud of Australia, was Johnny Howard.
He took care of our country, didn't let other places step on us, and ridded Australia of its debt. He was a strong man, and didn't care about making the popular emotional based decision; he cared about making the unpopular but NECESSARY decision. 

Persona and social interaction wise, I ADORE that nothing is sacred in Australia.
We have the ability to poke fun at any and everything we wish. Keeps the spirits high, and stops people taking life too seriously!



*So come on guys, what makes you love this great country? *



Casey


----------



## fugawi (Apr 28, 2011)

Our beautiful wildlife, our easygoing lifestyle and the way we are not quite english, not very european and not quite american.


----------



## lizardloco (Apr 28, 2011)

Exactly, we're our own


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 28, 2011)

I did say not to turn this into complaining about Australia,

I disagree with you, and you disagree with me, that's fine,
But misses the point of this thread


----------



## saximus (Apr 28, 2011)

I am amazingly proud to be Australian, and to be more specific, a Sydneysider. I have been working in QLD for a few months now and flying into Sydney and seeing the Harbour Bridge and the Opera House literally made the hairs on my neck stand up. 
Apart from the reasons already stated, we have so many opportunities to get a great education and to be successful in life. We aren't overpopulated. We have the Great Barrier Reef. We have the Aussie spirit for our fellow man (anyone who doubts may wish to see videos of the recent natural disasters and how many people offered help to their neighbours). There are so many others that I can't articulate properly but I wouldn't want to live anywhere else...


----------



## hypochondroac (Apr 28, 2011)

Patriotism doesn't make sense, George Carlin sums it up nicely.

YouTube - George Carlin on national pride like "God bless America"


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 28, 2011)

I love baggy pants, chewing gum and watching baseball....you know, anything truly Australian 

The Queen makes me proud to be Australian also


----------



## hypochondroac (Apr 28, 2011)

And if you don't like swearing, don't watch it.


----------



## medz84 (Apr 28, 2011)

i just like the beer


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 28, 2011)

and why do I have to have the same thoughts as you all?

I may like whom I wish, and give them the credit I personally feel they deserve.
No one is ever going singularly agree on backing the same person as everyone else, (oh look...another good thing about Australia...we have some choice over who governs us.)

Doesn't mean anyone is required to agree with me, does mean neither should push their opinions on another, however.

nice to see everyone is SO optimistic today!


----------



## Asharee133 (Apr 28, 2011)

The reason i'm proud to be aussie is, i can swear like a trooper half the time and when i'm on the phone to my american friends i can out belch them and they try and fail


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 28, 2011)

Seems some people certainly like zeroing in on one thing, and can't get past it!


Let's just ignore my praising the Aussie persona, and our great preformers, and not focus on what we deem to be the negative!


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 28, 2011)

Australia is great but i can't stand the populated cities and 90% of the people "sheep"

I think the outback is absolutely beautiful and i am proud to have that as part of australia. THis is what makes me proud our native flora and fauna and our aussie spirit.


----------



## shellfisch (Apr 28, 2011)

I wouldn't say proud, but I love our -

Beautiful beaches. Wonderful scenery.
Our unique animals. Our lifestyle.
Our freedom. The weather.
The dawn service on Anzac day.
The Australia Day bbq we have at our place every year.
Great Aussie bands/artists.


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 28, 2011)

I agree Grogshla,
well said 



on another note,
everybody having the option to receive tertiary education (once meeting entrance requirements) is something I'm especially thankful for within Australia.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Apr 28, 2011)

I am proud to know some of the most Unwhiney Australian Women in the world(and Men)
I am Proud of the beautiful Land we call home
I am proud of the brave Australian and New Zealand Soldiers that have fought together side by side to keep our shores safe
I am proud of our spectacular fauna
I am proud to be an Australian Woman who will guide her Daughter to have the same strengths as her forebearer's
I am proud to LOVE Australian Men(and their habits)you can not get better any where else in the world 
(I lied I dont love ALL their habits lol)
Good thread xx


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 28, 2011)

I love how the people are SO classy :lol:


----------



## longqi (Apr 28, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]Silence bled through emptiness
in prehistoric solitude
Kimberley from cliff to sea
offering no platitude
Colours burst to meet the sun
chasms rainbow bright
Murky waters discontent
shimmers into sight
Crocodile with toothy smile
master under there
Jabiru's voice rings true
chaotic in the air
Graceful erne lets senses burn
in thermal high now soaring
I forget the city stress
where football crowds are roaring
..
.
Thats both what makes me proud and what I miss most
[/FONT]


----------



## MathewB (Apr 28, 2011)

I'd like to answer this question but I find it a hard too. However,
I love the Beaches.
I love the girls _on_ the Beaches.
I love the Fauna.
I love how when you go driving through the country it can change from Rainforest to Eucalypt Forest in a matter of minutes.
And most of all I love the get together BBQ's


----------



## longqi (Apr 28, 2011)

Convict torn thus was born
a spirit that runs cool and free
it trouble looms empty rooms
show the aussie destiny

Land of browns, it burns and drowns
here freedom is the score
don't hesitate to help your mate
built into the core

From far and wide fly or drive
to lend a helping hand
no pay but satisfaction
just so you understand

Cracked red lips and fingertips
despair can show no trace
Gallipoli the standard
etched into a weary face

In huddled intervention
with blanket and a cuppa
volunteers throughout the years
delivering the supper

Midst the strain of bushfire, rain
calamities unwinding
digging deep their word to keep
raw courage in the finding

Mates beckoning and reckoning
"Keep your chin up cobber
Done it tough; enoughs enough
Better day tomorrow"

On the track out the back
ashes tell the story
a tiny twig; one hopeful sprig
sprouts in all its glory

That is what makes Australia the greatest country on Earth


----------



## snakes123 (Apr 28, 2011)

Proud to be Australian. Bliss n Eso, our fauna and fauna. The fact that everyone wants to come to Australia! ILY Australia


----------



## dossy (Apr 28, 2011)

what makes me proud to be aussie is....well screw that to long a list ill just say the other stuff, we are not any other country


----------



## shellfisch (Apr 28, 2011)

Here's an Aussie poem for ya (an oldie, but a goody:lol

Of Course I Love Ya Darlin'
Your'e A Bloody Top Notch Bird
And When I Say Yer Gorgeous
I Mean Every Single Word

So Ya Bum Is On The Big Side
I Don't Mind A Bit Of Flab
It Means That When I'm Ready
There's Somethin There To Grab

So Your Belly Isn't Flat No More
I Tell Ya, I Don't Care
So Long As When I Cuddle Ya
I Get Me Arms Around There

No Sheila Who Is Your Age
Has Nice Round Perky Breasts
They Just Gave Inta Gravity
But I Know Ya Did Ya Best

I'm Tellin Ya The Truth Now
I Never Tell Ya Lies
I Think Its Very Sexy
That You Got Dimples On Ya Thighs

I Swear On Me Nanna's Grave Now
The Moment That We Met
I Thought U Was As Good As
I Was Ever Gonna Get

No Matter Wot U Look Like
I'll Always Love Ya Dear
Now Shut Up While The Footy's On
And Grab Another Beer

Not as eloquent as longqi's, but still pretty good


----------



## damian83 (Apr 28, 2011)

shellfisch said:


> I wouldn't say proud, but I love our -
> 
> Beautiful beaches. Wonderful scenery.
> Our unique animals. Our lifestyle.
> ...




i would say proud that there are still so many people turning up to anzac day, a day remembering those lost (and returned) all fighting wars that werent ours to begin with....
sorta like you'd help a mate if he was getting attacked lol
just living everyday in our beautiful country


----------



## trader (Apr 28, 2011)

After growing up and spending most of my adult life in Canada I can truly say of the many *many* things I love about being in this country and being an Australian is the quality of life we have here...
+ The weather is fantastic. 
+ I especially appreciate the road laws and how strict they are here compared to Canada!! 
+ the beauty of this country no matter where you go.
+ The laid back attitudes we have here are the best! We are so relaxed here .....and cannot forget footie! (which begins soon, gotta go!)


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 28, 2011)

well i guess we all have something to look forward to then


----------



## cement (Apr 28, 2011)

I like how we have all types of climate and landforms here. We have desert and rainforest, beaches and snowfields, Sand islands and massive water ways. Coral reefs.... we have it all right here. We live in an ancient land of HUGE world heritage significance from one end to the other. We have world class waves, we have outrageous cities and we have cosy comfortable little country villages.

And where else can we go to a good ole backyard barbie, where the cook gets smashed, spews everywhere and burns the **** out of the sausages. : )


----------



## Banjo (Apr 28, 2011)

Our Anzacs


----------



## mrkos (Apr 28, 2011)

I love our Morelia


----------



## sookie (Apr 28, 2011)

This thread actually got me thinking for once.(you can hear the gears turning)and to say why i am a proud aussie.and lets all be honest some of our history aint that great.

i am proud of our boys and girls fighting in different conflicts around the world,seperated from family,loved ones and mates.

I am proud of what the word 'mate" means in this country.

i am proud that we help each other up in times of crisis and hardship,be it flood,fire,drought or plagues.

i am proud of the farmer who gets up every morning and keeps working the land,the spirit alive.

the sound of the kookaburra,lawns being mowed on sunday arvo,footy and the suppoters who are just crazy,the sounds of mustering,dust in my clothes,a cold beer on a hot day with mates,aussie hiphop,the rush of the city and the calm of the outback make up the sounds of aussie pride......oh and don't forget the dog n ute.


----------



## GellyAmbert (Apr 28, 2011)

I think I can some it up for me with a scenario... its when a guy I used to work with turned to me and said.. 

"yeh I got a $5000 personal loan to go over seas on a holiday but I didn't end up goin cos I went to the arie and had the best weekend of my life... man you shoulda seen it.. I was throwin money around like it was never gonna run out.... just shoutin who ever was at the bar... throwin 50s in the pokies like they had herpies.. I was livin like a pimp....... I dunno.. sometimes I just dont think before I do stuff ay..."

I miss that kid... he was alright..


----------



## Twitch_80 (Apr 28, 2011)

Im proud of out reptiles, our dogs, our food etc etc but most importantly,
OUR BEER...


----------



## Renenet (Apr 28, 2011)

Pride for our scientists that come up with ground-breaking discoveries.

Deep love for the beautiful plants, flowers and animals, as well as our natural landscapes.

Thankfulness that I was born here in freedom and relative affluence when billions of people around the world were not so lucky.

Astonishment that there has so far only been one mention of sport that I counted.


----------



## guzzo (Apr 28, 2011)

Our freedom......


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 28, 2011)

not much.

Proud to be human really.


----------



## impulse reptiles (Apr 29, 2011)

The Chevy badges on every non imported Holden commodore in Australia.


----------



## -Peter (Apr 29, 2011)

I like the fact that I can hate or love every one of the things listed here if I want and still be an Aussie. In fact more so because of it.

What makes me proud, some boofhead in a speed boat climbing onto a floating whale carcass and patting white pointers as they come to feed. Someone idiot being carried away on a stretcher at the running of the bulls giving a thumbs up and smiling to the camera while wearing his Aussie t shirt. A VC recipient going to see his brother perform at the Australian Ballet and admiring what he does.


----------



## Defective (Apr 29, 2011)

wouldn't say im proud to be an australian BUT i feel blessed to be able to say...thats native to australia


----------



## Darwin-Girl88 (Apr 29, 2011)

here is a few Quotes that i like and sums my answer up:

Bear Grills calls it Man Vs. Wild - in Australia we just call it camping!

 to be an Australian is to be someone's mate, to have a beer and enjoy a barbie, to wave the flag, to hug a Koala. Stand by and be Proud!

Football, Meat Pies, Kangaroos, and Holden Cars...Welcome to Australia, please make yourself at home

I am definitely proud to be Australian


----------



## Grogshla (Apr 29, 2011)

Rachy11 said:


> here is a few Quotes that i like and sums my answer up:
> 
> Bear Grills calls it Man Vs. Wild - in Australia we just call it camping!
> 
> ...


 

well said. Absolutely


----------



## Darwin-Girl88 (Apr 29, 2011)

Grogshla said:


> well said. Absolutely



thanx


----------



## nagini-baby (Apr 29, 2011)

having a barbeque with mates on a saturday night. 
wearing thongs out in public and not being thought badly of
the aussie salute (bloody flies)
the fact that everyone is prepared to lend a hand even when they are in need of help themselves.. 
the never give up attitude
the open space
the bush
the heat
a good country show
the rodeo ( that has decent animal rights unlike america)
the outback and the beautiful sunsets
our wonderful animals
our gorgous fire fighters!!!

they all make me proud


----------



## redlittlejim (Apr 29, 2011)

i love our aussie "sheilas"


----------



## Defective (Apr 29, 2011)

whoo


----------



## NotoriouS (Apr 29, 2011)

I'm proud of our:

1. Multiculturalism
2. Religious tolerance
3. Natural Beauty of the land
4. Education system
5. Health system
6. Sporting teams
7. Equality

Aussie Aussie Aussie! Oi Oi Oi!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 29, 2011)

2 4 5 are a joke right?


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 29, 2011)

Jannico said:


> 2 4 5 are a joke right?


 
We can only hope :shock:


----------



## NotoriouS (Apr 29, 2011)

Jannico said:


> 2 4 5 are a joke right?



hahaha.. 2 and 4 were sarcastic, not 5. I've lived in a few different places and have visited quite a few places and I am proud of our health system - it's not the best, but it's far from the worst.


----------



## mmafan555 (Apr 30, 2011)

The dangerous animals!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh wait I am actullay American so ignore that post



trader said:


> After growing up and spending most of my adult life in Canada I can truly say of the many *many* things I love about being in this country and being an Australian is the quality of life we have here...
> + The weather is fantastic.
> + I especially appreciate the road laws and how strict they are here compared to Canada!!
> + the beauty of this country no matter where you go.
> + The laid back attitudes we have here are the best! We are so relaxed here .....and cannot forget footie! (which begins soon, gotta go!)



Also Australian accent> Canadian accent


Canada is awesome through.. If it wasn't for the weather I would move their in a second..To bad it is so damn cold all the time...Where in Canada did you grow up in?


----------



## kamaia (Apr 30, 2011)

I think that even though we are called racist from people over seas, they are jealous that they arent born and bread Aussies. HAHA. suckers. 
Because of this, i am proud. when they say (at school) your such a racist bloody woman, i walk away going oh haha shut up you whinging pom. 

im also proud because we are strong willed, we arent sooks, we do what we have to do and get it over and done with, we catch a red emperor and cook it in the wheel barrow, and call it a barra, hahaha. 

i also live by the saying....... it you dont like us, feel free to leave. 

i love my accidic tongue, and i believe that has something to do with being a 'racist' aussie. i say what i want to say and if people dont like it........ they can leave. 

stand tall be proud and who gives a damn if what you say doesnt go well in their brain. 

also...... we have a famous tourist attraction. the GBR. and i love why its named what it is. its a bloody big wall of reef. haha the Great Barrier Reef. 


good on you aussies. stay the way you are, be the nation everyone wants to be a part of, and dont change a thing.. 
and to those natural disaster survivers, good on you, keep fighting, you can do it. we are all thinking of you, and perservere.


----------



## chewbacca (Apr 30, 2011)

Great beaches. great women, Better Beer!. Friendly people. Football, meatpies, kangaroos and Holden cars. Vegemite. People love our accents.


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 30, 2011)

ngarrang said:


> I think that even though we are called racist from people over seas, they are jealous that they arent born and bread Aussies. HAHA. suckers.
> Because of this, i am proud. when they say (at school) your such a racist bloody woman, i walk away going oh haha shut up you whinging pom.
> 
> im also proud because we are strong willed, we arent sooks, we do what we have to do and get it over and done with, we catch a red emperor and cook it in the wheel barrow, and call it a barra, hahaha.
> ...


 
:shock: ***


----------



## Daynemh (Apr 30, 2011)

i love australia for its beautifull weather, golden beaches, awsome bushland and rainforest (especially the daintree)
for its protection of wildlife and land reserves. i especially love the gold coast for the reason that the GCCC cares so much for our bushland and animals.

and most of all, i love that we have our own "language", i can go to any country in the world and people know excactly where im from and what my personality is going to be like.
i love BEER! i love STATE OF ORIGIN! i love drinking beer while watching state of origin.

i love FORD FORD FORD FORD FORD

IM GETTING SO DAMN EXCITED ABOUT AUSTRALIA RITE NOW!!!!


----------



## snakeluvver (May 1, 2011)

I like Australia but can I just say that some areas dont care about bushland. Here on the sunny coast, the council has been bribed by developers to let them flatten so called "protected" bushland.


----------



## hypochondroac (May 1, 2011)

Football, meatpies, beer, holden cars and vegemite define Australia.
How embarressing.


----------



## ezekiel86 (May 2, 2011)

what does not make me proud :d GO YOU AUSSIES!!


----------



## Bradchip (May 2, 2011)

I love Australia because I'm 'relatively' free to do what I want, when I want, and love who I want and how I want.

We sometimes take basic freedoms as a right...when many other places in the world don't have that luxury. We really are a lucky country.


----------



## Jackrabbit (May 2, 2011)

I just like saying I AM AUSTRALIAN.

That is enough for me. everyone that isn't an Aussie is jealous.

Sometime other Aussies make me cringe, but I try to ignore them or denounce them as the devil and so have no nationality.


----------



## hypochondroac (May 3, 2011)

Bradchip said:


> and love who I want and how I want.



Yep, as long as you don't want to marry another guy.


----------



## Bradchip (May 3, 2011)

Haha...very true.


----------

